# anyone heard about steroid this www.best-steroidonline.com



## Bigbody (Dec 28, 2016)

anyone hear anything from that web please tell me they say good thing and cheap price just want to know how work


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2016)

We've got a lot of great sponsors on here. Us, eu and international that you could check out


----------



## RBRB (Dec 29, 2016)

Can u pm?HMU


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just spend some time and research -all information is here - OD


----------



## s2h (Jan 1, 2017)

Make decisions based off 1/2 you hear and 1/2 you see...


----------



## ronnie A (Feb 5, 2017)

yes i know about them they are a part of the best group have lots of shops online and been around long time Scandinavian based and have lots trusted revives all around on the need i would recommend you like other members suggest. look around on google and and look here on the forum for trusted sources if you wanna know more about the best group here are some link with more info about them www.bestgroup.ml


----------

